# Bonnie Lass BCK143



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any details of the owners of this one in BCK. 16 tons which was sold to Lybster in 1934 She lasted a year before being lost by fire She was at the time the most modern boat in the Lybster fleet having an upright wheel and wheelhouse
Help really appreciated
DM


----------

